# Ranitomeya eggs to tadpoles... How does this work?



## ogrfrogs (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello all -

Ranitomeya variabilis here. My first clutch of eggs I pulled from the vivarium and kept in a deli cup full of water. They were laid on Jan 6 and the tadpoles hatched Feb 1. Temperature range 68°-72° fahrenheit.

That seems like a long time to be in the egg (3 weeks, I thought I had read it's normally right under two) - is that because I was keeping them floating in water in a deli cup versus in situ?

Got my second clutch today. I'm NOT pulling them (yet). But just so I understand, I apologize if this is dumb. They're in a moist but not always underwater spot in a guzmania leaf (will attach photo of where the parents were, I think it's clear). Will they be ok like that? And then, when they hatch, the dad will transport them... To a better spot? Should I provide a petri dish? Film cannisters? I'm worried they'll get hidden away in leaves where I can't see them and they'll die... Is that just, "this is how thumbnails are" price of entry? I'm also worried that the tads will slip way back into the leaf and the dad won't be able to reach them.

Should I just leave them totally alone?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

It really depends on what your goals are. Do you want more frogs? Variabilis are not going to look after their tadpoles after depositing them, so if you want them to morph out, you will have to remove them (usually).

My suggestion, based on experience with Ranitomeya, is it is much easier to encourage them to deposit the tadpoles into small removable bodies of water (such as film canisters, but I also use small PVC caps, which work just as well). Once tadpoles are deposited, you can remove them and raise them in a small container until they hatch out. If you have bromeliads in the tank, they will often deposit them there instead, despite your intentions. Depending on the size of the bromeliads, you can sometimes remove them gently with a turkey baster.

As for the eggs, they need to stay moist, but shouldn't be submerged. The frogs will keep them moist and care for them on their own. If you pull them yourself, I've had luck leaving them on a damp leaf in an enclosed plastic shoebox and gently misting once or twice a day as needed.

Further, as for hatching timelines (and morphing!) I've found there can be huge variation. Temperature is one thing I think impacts development time. As long as they continue to develop and don't stagnate, there shouldn't be any issue!

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Thats a beautiful photo.


----------



## ogrfrogs (Jan 7, 2021)

Extremely helpful, thank you! I'm going to try to make film cannisters very attractive for them..


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

ogrfrogs said:


> Extremely helpful, thank you! I'm going to try to make film cannisters very attractive for them..


Haha, I imagine you dressing them up or something here....

You don't need to do much, just put water in them


----------



## ogrfrogs (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm painting them light blue and pink, adding stuffed animals, and putting baby gates in front of every other pool of water in the tank. You know, normal nursery stuff.


----------

